# Mouse studio shots!



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those would make great standards photographs! I love them.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat, Stop it!!
You're making me want a.........oh wait, no, I'm all good for Mice 

You have the coolest piccys

xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks but all credit for the photography goes to my friend Louise.

She is going to take pics of all my upcoming litters.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Ooh, they look really professional! Gorgeous mice :]


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

4th pic made my heart melt to mush
no, seriously!

(ps, very jelous!)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, they are Fantastic- the mice and the photos!
Just a thought- At some equestrian events you have photographers who take pics of each competitor, would that sort of thing be practical for someone to set up as a sideline and take pics at Mouse shows? Taking the pics at a show might also make costs sensible for photographer/buyer? just an idea.
If I bred mice and was able to show it seems a good idea for memories/records, good for newsletters/websites too. Sadly i'm no good with the camera, I just point it in the right direction and hope for the best! :lol: 
I would love to have some fab pics of my mice, I think there really is an art to good photography (especially animals :roll: ) and i'm no good at it and so would love the opportunity to buy some super pics for the "mouse Album" - I wish you and your friend Louise lived a little nearer to me


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah it has crossed my mind about Louis doing shots at mouses shows, but really she has enough to do (in her own words).

she is just re designing her web site, but when it is live i'll post a link here. She would sell prints of what she has already taken, i think.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are really good, I love the 4th one too  What camera does she use?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Kallan i have no idea! lol i'll ask her next time we speak and let you know


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'd like to know what camera too. and lens please  . (im really into photography  )


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

just go thtis is in an email

Hi : )

Canon 40D
Canon 100mm Macro lens
2x Elinchrom BXRi flash units
Photography dome (gives a softer effect & also helps you not lose any curious little creatures!)
White card for background

Think that's pretty much it! I used Photoshop to post process, which included levels & sometimes cropping.

Lou : )


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

im planning on getting a canon 50d when i graduate. and that is actually one of the lenses i want to get some day


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

it means nothing to me LOLz.

wait till Lou gets her site up again (2 -3 days apparantly) her pics are amazing!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Those photos are fantastic! I'd love to make my mice look as good as that! Your mice are gorgeous


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Never saw it before, but the 4th pic, his eyes look off centre o:

still a beautifull lad though!


----------

